# Q about 200-400 mi organized rides



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

where do you go to the bathroom on these rides? Are there predetermined places to go? Also do people ride together the whole ride, or at their own pace?


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

Supported rides usually have port-a-potties at rest stops. Otherwise, you go wherever you can off the side of the road - try to be discrete. Some even let it fly on the bike. Yes, people ride in groups unless its a time trial format like the Davis 24-hour or the Furnace Creek 508.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yup*



jumpstumper said:


> Supported rides usually have port-a-potties at rest stops. Otherwise, you go wherever you can off the side of the road - try to be discrete. Some even let it fly on the bike. Yes, people ride in groups unless its a time trial format like the Davis 24-hour or the Furnace Creek 508.


 
Yes, heading off into the woods is required sometimes. That's what the route sheet is for.

On longer rides, you may find yourself riding alone much of the time or riding with many different groups that form and dissolve as the ride progresses. Don't get into a group that is over your head, though, or you could wear yourself out prematurely.

Oh, in the woods, be careful of poison ivy. Don't ask me why I know this. Not pretty.


----------

